# El Camino Stereo System



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone have pics of systems in el co's or know what people are doing with them?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess I need to spend the time to merge all the elco topics that are started here, theres a TON of them but they get forgotten quickly...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 11 2007, 11:41 AM~9425367
> *I guess I need to spend the time to merge all the elco topics that are started here, theres a TON of them but they get forgotten quickly...
> *


or they can use the search on the forum (it is working again)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2007, 07:00 AM~9424311
> *anyone have pics of systems in el co's or know what people are doing with them?
> *


I GOT A SPEAKER BOX FOR YA IF YOU NEED IT DOGG


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 11 2007, 08:58 AM~9425466
> *or they can use the search on the forum (it is working again)
> *



shit works like 7% of the time and i dont have the time to sit here and click reload all day :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Sorry, the administrator has taken the search engine offline or the server is too busy to process a search. Please try again later.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I only have mids and highs 6x9s in the back 3 1/2 in the dash and now some 5 1/2s in the kicks....and workin on a box with some 12s....3tvs the 7inch kenwood in the dash and two sunvisor screens...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

oh and why what are you workin on ?????now??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GOT A SPEAKER BOX FOR TWO 10'S IF SOMEONE NEEDS IT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 11 2007, 03:52 PM~9428921
> *oh and why what are you workin on ?????now??
> *


i bought a 86 el co thinking about putting some 22" irocs paint music and some leather :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2007, 08:40 PM~9429931
> *i bought a 86 el co thinking about putting some 22" irocs paint music and some leather  :biggrin:
> *



i knew someone that had 4 10's behind the seat is that storage place and some components on the door and speakers where the stocks went on the dash


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 08:20 PM~9429732
> *I GOT A SPEAKER BOX FOR TWO 10'S IF SOMEONE NEEDS IT
> *


HEY MOTHERFUCKERS, ANYONE WANT THIS DAMN SPEAKER BOX :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 07:08 PM~9430891
> *HEY MOTHERFUCKERS, ANYONE WANT THIS DAMN SPEAKER BOX :cheesy:
> *


probably too much to ship it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

i had an 82 i got a box that they sell for 90s trucks that you put under rear seat with speakers facing down. it fits perfectly in hole behind seat. i had two 10s 2 6x9s and dash speakers and it suprisinly sounded good


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2007, 10:19 PM~9430972
> *probably too much to ship it
> *


I will see what is up, cause I think it was like $25 or something, it wasn't as bad as you think, will find out, but it is coming Ghetto fabolous


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2007, 09:19 PM~9430972
> *probably too much to ship it
> *


probably..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2007, 07:40 PM~9429931
> *i bought a 86 el co thinking about putting some 22" irocs paint music and some leather  :biggrin:
> *


pics?



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 09:08 PM~9430891
> *HEY MOTHERFUCKERS, ANYONE WANT THIS DAMN SPEAKER BOX :cheesy:
> *


chill homie I'll take it.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

if twotyme doesnt get it pm me


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY COOL, I WILL SEE WHAT THE SHIPPING IS, AND HIT YALL UP


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC+Dec 12 2007, 01:15 PM~9435546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shipping to 98901 washington..its might not be worth shipping this far bro????
but let me know either way..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Dec 12 2007, 02:15 PM~9435546
> *if twotyme doesnt get it pm me
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 12 2007, 02:32 PM~9435738
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn your tall dirty!!! :biggrin: 

j/p

but really, your a tall fucker.. i think i saw you at a miami lowrider show (at the fair grounds and expo center maybe in '05?). I couldnt tell if that were you or not, then i look to the left and you were ghost. it was cold as shit that show


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YEAH THAT WAS ME, IT WAS FUCKING FREEZING THAT YEAR, BUT I THINK THAT WAS 2006. CAUSE 2OO5 WAS HOT AS FUCK


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 12 2007, 04:59 PM~9436559
> *damn your tall dirty!!! :biggrin:
> 
> j/p
> ...


I think I saw you at daddyo's on Atlantic and 9A too lol. Did you have a pink lac?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 12 2007, 10:12 PM~9439792
> *I think I saw you at daddyo's on Atlantic and 9A too lol. Did you have a pink lac?
> *


AH yeah, all these people be like YO I thought I seen ya. Man I am a cool ass dude, cats can say hello. hahahahahaha


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 13 2007, 05:40 AM~9442674
> *AH yeah, all these people be like YO I thought I seen ya.  Man I am a cool ass dude, cats can say hello.  hahahahahaha
> *


your tall ass disappeared on me lol

i was inside with my chick (because it was retarded cold) and i was like "babe, i think that dude post up on LIL.com", and she looked at me like < queer > lol you musta left or somethin, i dont know. They started the hop-off right around that time so i left the building and went out to the bleachers to check it out and take pics...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 13 2007, 11:52 AM~9443799
> *your tall ass disappeared on me lol
> 
> i was inside with my chick (because it was retarded cold) and i was like "babe, i think that dude post up on LIL.com", and she looked at me like < queer > lol you musta left or somethin, i dont know. They started the hop-off right around that time  so i left the building and went out to the bleachers to check it out and take pics...
> *


YEAH MY WIFE GIVES ME THE SAME LOOK WHEN I TALK ABOUT IT. YEAH IT WAS COLD THEN A MOTHERFUCKER THAT DAY, I WAS LIKE I AM GONNA GO TOO THE HOP, AND THEN I WALKED OUTSIDE, AND I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Dec 17 2007, 10:57 AM~9469963
> *
> *


nice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

He had too cut the back out for that one


----------



## 1 Blean Elbo (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Dec 17 2007, 11:57 AM~9469963
> *
> *



Now thats sweet. What size subs fit there?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Someone told me that I'm too tall for an elco; that the seats don't go too far back.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 22 2007, 03:25 PM~9509049
> *Someone told me that I'm too tall for an elco; that the seats don't go too far back.
> *


I AM 6'5" AND I FIT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 22 2007, 03:25 PM~9509049
> *Someone told me that I'm too tall for an elco; that the seats don't go too far back.
> *


I AM 6'5" AND I FIT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM 6'5" AND I FIT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM 6'5" AND I FIT


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 23 2007, 03:01 PM~9515910
> *I AM 6'5" AND I FIT
> *


You fit comfortably??


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

i got a 10 inch tube im trying to get rid of kicker comp in tube for $60.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------

